# Zahlenrätsel und Therme



## Vibratorbatterie (23. September 2008)

Ich hab´ da ein Problem mit folgenden Aufgaben, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Ich soll ein Zahlenrätsel mit Thermen begründen. Das Zahlenrätsel lautet: Denken Sie sich eine Zahl. Addieren Sie 1. Verdreifachen Sie das Ergebnis. Subtrahieren Sie das Dreifache der gedachten Zahl. Man erhält 3!

Das gleiche nochmal mit folgendem Zahlenrätsel: Denken Sie sich eine Zahl. Vervierfachen Sie sie. Addieren sie 4. Dividieren Sie das Ergebnis durch 4. Man erhält eine um eins größere Zahl.


----------



## Illuminatos (23. September 2008)

joa, die Aufgaben funktionieren, aber was ist denn nun dein Problem? Du schreibst du hast eines, aber genauer spezifiziert hast dus nicht.

Edit hat mich mal wachgerüttelt, hast es doch geschrieben, sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja Mathematische Logik. Ich wusste es mal zu begründen, editiere es, sobald es mir wieder einfällt^^


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

X= gesuchte zahl

Zu 1.
x+1*3-3x=3


Zu 2.
4x+4/4=x+1

Jetzt die Terme nach x hin auflösen und du hast deinen Beweis. Wende hier die Regeln an, die du gelehrt bekommen hast, wie Punkt -vor Strichrechnung.
Die 3 Gesetze wie z.b. das Kommutativgesetzt kannst du hier anwenden usw............................^^


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (23. September 2008)

Ich hab´ da jetzt ´ne Weile rumprobiert, und krieg keine der beiden Therme nach x aufgelöst. Kann du mir da nochmal helfen?


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Ok ich versuche es mal...........^^

x+1*3-3x=3
x+3-3x    =3       [-x
3-3x        =3-x    [-3
-3x          =-x      [/-3
x             =x/3    


komme nicht weiter

Null kommt herraus.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2008)

> X= gesuchte zahl
> 
> Zu 1.
> x+1*3-3x=3
> ...



Ich will echt nicht wissen was du in Mathe hast. 
Versuchst hier ein wenig klug zu tun, aber du weißt gar nichts, setzen 6!
Sowas kommt in der 6. Klasse ~.~
//edit, wobei mir auch klar wird, jeder macht fehler, war einfach nur ein denkfehler von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(x+1)*3-3x=3
<=> 3x+3-3x=3
<=>0=0 

heißt du kannst jede belibige Zahl für x einsetzen, eigentlich ganz einfach xD

(4x+4)/4=x+1
<=> 4x+4=4x+4
<=>0=0
selber Fall du kannst alles für x einsetzen.

/edit, wobei ich finde das die zweite Aufgabe unpassend gestellt ist.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich will echt nicht wissen was du in Mathe hast.
> Versuchst hier ein wenig klug zu tun, aber du weißt gar nichts, setzen 6!
> Sowas kommt in der 6. Klasse ~.~
> 
> ...





Ich bin schon seit mehreren Jahren aus der Schule und bin halt ein bissel eingerostet!^^
Hatte in Mathe ne 2 aber das ist auch schon 8-10 Jahre her, mit der 6. Klasse.
Außerdem will ich hier keinen auf Klug tun, ich bin schlau.
Das man dem TE das ausrechnet, hat er auch nichts davon..................^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich bin schon seit mehreren Jahren aus der Schule und bin halt ein bissel eingerostet!^^
> Hatte in Mathe ne 2 aber das ist auch schon 8-10 Jahre her, mit der 6. Klasse.
> Außerdem will ich hier keinen auf Klug tun, ich bin schlau.
> Das man dem TE das ausrechnet, hat er auch nichts davon..................^^



Ist ja kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geb zu, hab was überreagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Ich versuch es dem TE und dir auch mal zu erklären, denn man kann nie schlau genug werden^^

Ich soll ein Zahlenrätsel mit Thermen begründen. Das Zahlenrätsel lautet: Denken Sie sich eine Zahl. Addieren Sie 1. Verdreifachen Sie das Ergebnis. Subtrahieren Sie das Dreifache der gedachten Zahl. Man erhält 3!

Also der Anfang ist ziemlich klar, du sollst Worte in Mathematik umwandeln.
Dann sollst du dir eine x-beliebige Zahl ausdenken, der Name verrät auch glaube ich schon, weswegen man das x gebraucht.
So, diese Zahl musst du mit 1 Addieren, also Plus. In der Mathematik schreibt sich das x+1.
Dieses Ergebniss x+1 musst du verdreifachen, da du x+1 nicht anders darstellen kannst, musst du es in Klammer setzen und dieses verdreifachen (1+x)*3
Danach sollst du die verdreifachte zahl, also (1+x)*3 mit dem dreifachen der gedachten Zahl subtrahieren, das dreifache der gedachten Zahl ist 3x sprich: (1+x)*3-3x; da Punkt vor Strich rechnung gilt brauchst du es nicht in Klammern zu setzen - [(1+x)*3]-3x - würde aber das gleiche Ergebnis bringen.
Und dieser Therm ergibt halt 3 also (1+x)*3-3x=3; dann musst du jetzt nur noch eine Equivalenzrechnung (wird das so geschrieben? oO) durchführen

Jeder weiß hoffentlich wie man Klammern ausklammern kann^^
3+3x-3x=3
und dann müsstest du erkennen, dass dort 0=0 rauskommt.

Bei dem anderen kannst du es dir hoffentlich selber erklären.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (23. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich will echt nicht wissen was du in Mathe hast.
> Versuchst hier ein wenig klug zu tun, aber du weißt gar nichts, setzen 6!
> Sowas kommt in der 6. Klasse ~.~
> //edit, wobei mir auch klar wird, jeder macht fehler, war einfach nur ein denkfehler von dir
> ...



Ah gut, dass hatte ich auch vorhin raus, hab´ das aber für falsch gehalten.

Danke an alle.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey jetzt hast du etwas dazu geschrieben................^^


Ich habe die Klammern nicht gesetzt, den Klammern gehen vor Potenzen Punkt und Strich!


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2008)

Vibratorbatterie schrieb:


> Ah gut, dass hatte ich auch vorhin raus, hab´ das aber für falsch gehalten.
> 
> Danke an alle.



Wenn 0=0 rauskommt, ist x sozusagen unendlich, also jede Zahl kann x ersetzen.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ey jetzt hast du etwas dazu geschrieben................^^
> 
> 
> Ich habe die Klammern nicht gesetzt, den Klammern gehen vor Potenzen Punkt und Strich!



Potenzen gehen vor Klammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das hat doch nichts mit der Aufgabe zu tun ;D


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Potenzen gehen vor Klammern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Beim Rechnen mit Termen gilt "Klammer vor Potenz vor Punkt vor Strich".


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Beim Rechnen mit Termen gilt "Klammer vor Potenz vor Punkt vor Strich".



Man rechnet nur mit Termen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Term ist alles womit man rechnet.

5 = term
65x = term
564+54a/y² = term

und somit stehen Potenzen immer vor Klammern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (23. September 2008)

Ja aber die Klammer wird erst ausgerechnet und dann die Potenz............^^


----------

